# Anybody's 501 keep blacking out?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have a 501 showroom unit that keeps blacking out every so often and I see it showing up on my recordings. I am curious if anybody's else was doing it or if it just my receiver going back. This makes the fourth one I have had in about a year. I have used a different dish and different wire to make sure it was not that, but thats not the issue. I am asking what the problem could be and how I could have this fixed.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Same thing has been happening to me but it's been happening on all my receivers (501 and Dishplayers) so it's probably on my end. Haven't had time to troubleshoot yet. Also, it's mostly been happening on channels coming from 110.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No blackout problems here with my 501.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

501 and 2 DPs working great.


----------

